# No maintenance Tank



## Esteroali (Oct 1, 2007)

This tank is just over a gallon and sits on my desk at work. There is a desk lamp of unknown wattage...I think 15w and a Red Sea nano filter. I have a light soil base with a gravel and eco complete cap. Fauna is a male guppy and an oto and ALOT of MTS. I put some RCS in occasionally but they seem, to disappear. Flora is Myriophyllum mattogrossense, L.repens. , Hygrophilia polysperma, Hygrophila difformis , Rotala green. I have had it set up over 1 yr. and all I do is add water.
It is a NO maintenance tank.


----------



## ecotanker (Jun 12, 2009)

You don't even trim?


----------



## Esteroali (Oct 1, 2007)

Ok you got me! I trim. And scrape the sides every once in a while and clean the snails out of the filter.


----------



## Esteroali (Oct 1, 2007)

Another pic.....


----------



## ecotanker (Jun 12, 2009)

It looks great!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I think I need to convert some of my tanks to no maintenance!!


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

Tex Gal said:


> I think I need to convert some of my tanks to no maintenance!!


Maybe you can convert your 125G into 125 one-gallon tanks!


----------



## Esteroali (Oct 1, 2007)

*R.I.P. A million little pieces................*

An hour ago my dog tried to eat my lunch off of my desktop when my back was turned. She slipped and knocked the tank off. The fish died and the plants and everything else is one big mush pile. I am so mad at her I can't even look at her. One BIG mess.....


----------

